# Just a scoop please



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Haven't had any really good snows, Last one was only 12 inches so not much to look at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Your headlight is still out incase you hadn't noticed.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

and you need to clean your wipers, also in case...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1558520 said:


> Your headlight is still out incase you hadn't noticed.


The cop told me that too.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

You should grab your sunglasses off the roof too. They work a lot better on you head than on the roof! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

peteo1;1558599 said:


> You should grab your sunglasses off the roof too. They work a lot better on you head than on the roof! Lol


Those are his Shoveler's RayBans on the dash


----------

